# "You won't succeed unless you try"



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

(Lyrics from the Clash.  )
I always repeat this line to myself when I'm super nervous about doing something. And usually, I do quite good. Thing is, if you hide yourself away and give up on trying, how do you expect anything to get better? Sure, you may also fail whilst trying, but you have to give it a chance. You will succeed eventually. Well, that's my strategy anyway. I'm trying to be more positive. So sick of all those negative feelings.. It's a struggle, but I'm trying!
Also, the song "I'm Not Down" by the Clash is something that helps me with my positive attitude 

Do you have any specific lyrics/quotes/whatever that you sometimes repeat to yourself?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

PREACH! :yes
I really just say to myself "I dont have forever" sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt lol.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, you gotta have hope and keep on trying 

Eh theres a lot of inspirational music although i can't remember any of it lol. Bon Jovi - Someday I'll Be Saturday Night is a good one to listen to though.


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

If you have nothing to lose why not


----------



## shyguy101 (Feb 20, 2011)

got a couple of these from the departed, one of my favourite movies.

i don't want to be a product of my environment, i want my environment to be a product of me.

this one is a bit extreme, but the meaning is still quite true.

when you've got a gun to your head, what's the difference.

it's like we need the gun to our heads to give ourselves permission to do something, when in reality we should be able to do the things we want without the gun.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I used to listen to a lot of Rancid when I wanted to be put in a good mood. I don't do this as much anymore. The movie "flashdance" puts me in a good mood. Also music by Madonna and fun pop music.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like your saying
I tell myself "i am the mayor of ****town and the mayor likes it rough" lmao i srsly do... it cracks me up and sametime i get pumped "Whos tha MAYOR?! I AM B*TCH. I RUN THIS" hahah


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

to bad im such a wuss


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

After trying a few thousand times it gets hopeless.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

A lot of people on here act like it is hopeless, like there truly is no way out. I've gotten better with SA. Being on here, and being able to relate to people on here and open up made me speak more to people today, in the outside world, that I normally wouldn't talk to. This place gave me confidence, because I knew I wasn't alone. If I had that annoying defeatest attitude all the time, I guarantee I would not have been bold enough to speak up today.

Yes, it is hard to not have negative thoughts. They are so easy to come by, but it's good to at least try to be positive.


----------

